# Reincarnation



## Dennis1963 (Jun 23, 2009)

On another forum I have been in a discussion with some other so-called Christians. A couple insist on reincarnation. Here is part of the dialog:



> Instead of being rude, I suggest that you take it up with Jesus. I fully expect, however, that you will deny Jesus' words in favor of what your establishment had indoctrinated you to say. Anyway, I shall present you with the following. Accept it or deny what Jesus said. You only have two choices.
> 
> Jesus said that John the Baptist was Elijah. In other words the soul that lived a life as Elijah also lived a life as John the Baptist. Nothing could be clearer.
> 
> ...


Another by the same person:


> Originally Posted by Truthquest View Post
> Yes, of course it is. Only those who do not wish to see, cannot see it.
> 
> False.
> ...



Now, I totally disagree with reincarnation. But, I cant for the life of me see how anyone could use these texts to support it, it just don't click. Usually people have something which might make a bit of sense? 

One other person posted this:


> while aknowledging existence of reincarnation, I understand that reincarnation does not
> exist apart from Karma. I do not want to reincarnate. I do not wany to be in the physical world any longer than required. I want to be in Spiritual world where the Father is. I want to stop the Karmic cycle as soon as possible.
> 
> Job 1:21
> ...



I would think that Job 1:21 has another meaning, as if Job was pointing to the groung when saying this. 


Thoughts, comments?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 23, 2009)

Right...Jesus also said he is a door. He said he is the light. He didn't mean he is a piece of rectangular wood with hinges and a handle.

-----Added 6/23/2009 at 01:22:21 EST-----



> "Naked I came from my mother's womb,
> and naked I will depart. [c]
> The LORD gave and the LORD has taken away;
> may the name of the LORD be praised."


 NIV

Dynamic tranlations can be helpful with passages like this. He is saying I came into the world with nothing and I will leave this world with nothing.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 23, 2009)

Have him explain Hebrews 9:27.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 24, 2009)




----------

